# Seven Eleven Snake'eyes



## Bluestingray (Feb 24, 2014)

Mesquite with crushed coral inlay and tung oil finish. 3"

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2014)

Gerry cool looking project. Hard to tell - what size are they?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice looking set.

Ray


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lucky dice!!! Nice...real nice...


----------



## Sprung (Feb 24, 2014)

Way cool!


----------



## Bluestingray (Feb 24, 2014)

Kevin, they are 3" but I still need a stand. Those are from a roll the dice game show from the early 70's, big hand size for two hands. I think it was called " High Rollers". i was like 4 yrs old.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 24, 2014)

Okay, these are awesome. I might be stealing this idea and making my own. I really like these. Nicely done my man, nicely done.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 25, 2014)

Gerry - Those are awesome. Looks like a family get together for Henry (@SENC)!


----------

